# Hard Disk 20



## dude (13 Octobre 2003)

Je recherche un Hard Disk 20, ressemblant à ça:









Je compte le vider et m'en faire un HD externe firewire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un en a un à léguer ou à vendre pour pas cher?


----------



## kertruc (13 Octobre 2003)

La bidouille pour en faire un HD externe FW m'intéresse !


----------



## dude (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est pas hyper dur...
Tu l'ouvres, tu lui enlèves les trippes, tu mets le nombre de Hd que tu veux/peux, tu laisses un peu de place pour un convertisseur IDE--&gt;Firewire pouvant prendre en compte tt les fils et si tu veux la place pour un bloc d'alim dedans (si tu mets des 3,5" par exemple). Enfin bon j'exprime très mal et je dois faire plein de fautes de frappes et d'explication... Melauré l'expliquera sans doute mieux que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur le site applefritter y'a un mec (un certain Dr Bob) qui raconte comment il a mis plein de disque durs en firewire (1.2TB) dans un vieux boitier RAID SCSI voirlà


----------



## dude (14 Octobre 2003)

M'enfin bon, ça m'avance pas trop tout ça, quelqu'un en a pas un en rab?? (ou tout le monde va le transformer en HD firewire maintenant que j'ai annoncé mon plan secret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## kertruc (15 Octobre 2003)

C'est clair que le mien a trouvé sa voie !
Merci !


----------



## dude (15 Octobre 2003)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que le mien a trouvé sa voie !
> Merci !



De rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Une idée pour en trouver un sinon?? Passque là y'a que sur ebay USA que j'en ai vu un... et ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour les frais de transport?


----------



## bapts (15 Octobre 2003)

Moi je dis: voir les encombrants... ben oui, c'est une mine d'or pour le vieux matosse. A toi de voir dans tes environs mais les dates des encombrants, c'est comme les coins à champignons, on les donne pas comme ça !!!


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (15 Octobre 2003)

Quand je pense à certaines personnes qui un ont un Mac+ et qui se prostituerait pour avoir un HD20 externe ...


----------



## kertruc (15 Octobre 2003)

Dommage Melaure, t'es pas mon genre


----------



## dude (16 Octobre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] Quand je pense à certaines personnes qui un ont un Mac+ et qui se prostituerait pour avoir un HD20 externe ...



Nous sommes des profanateurs gnarkgnarkgnark..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bah t'as qu'à mettre la MB du cube ou une carte miniITX(BLASPHèME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















).
Comment ça on s'écarte du sujet??


----------



## mad'doc (20 Octobre 2003)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a des convertisseurs IDE-USB 2.0 et IDE-FireWire sur le catalogue Conrad 2004 (30,90 /unité) mais il n'est pas possible de les commander directement sur le site.


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, il y a des convertisseurs IDE-USB 2.0 et IDE-FireWire sur le catalogue Conrad 2004 (30,90 /unité) mais il n'est pas possible de les commander directement sur le site.



ah, le catalogue conrad !






3O, c'est un bon plan...
c'est juste une nappe ?
tu as une photo ?


----------



## mad'doc (20 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ah, le catalogue conrad !
> 
> 3O, c'est un bon plan...
> c'est juste une nappe ?
> tu as une photo ?


Voilà:




(Copie du catalogue)


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

merci m'sieur


----------



## mad'doc (20 Octobre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site applefritter y'a un mec (un certain Dr Bob) qui raconte comment il a mis plein de disque durs en firewire (1.2TB) dans un vieux boitier RAID SCSI voirlà


Mon anglais me fait défaut mais je n'ai pas compris comment il arrive à 1,11 TB en FireWire.
J'aurai pensé qu'il retrouverai ses 5 DD et non un seul de cette capacité... Quelqu'un à l'explication (ou la traduction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bapts (21 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Mon anglais me fait défaut mais je n'ai pas compris comment il arrive à 1,11 TB en FireWire.
> J'aurai pensé qu'il retrouverai ses 5 DD et non un seul de cette capacité... Quelqu'un à l'explication (ou la traduction
> 
> 
> ...



Il a mis 6 disques de 200 Go dans sa boîte (d'où le 1.11 To). Les prises firewire qu'on voit sur la face arrière sont celles d'un hub : à l'intérieur, il y a des ponts FW/IDE Oxford 911 (3 d'après les photos), ceux-ci sont reliés à deux blocs contenant chacun 3 disques durs 3''1/2.

Voilà.


----------



## mad'doc (21 Octobre 2003)

oui, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le Mac ne voit qu'UN DD de 1,2 TB alors qu'il y a un hub, donc il devrait en voir 6 de 200 Go...




Il doit y avoir un autre "composant" pour arriver à ça, non ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le Mac ne voit qu'UN DD de 1,2 TB alors qu'il y a un hub, donc il devrait en voir 6 de 200 Go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



application/utilities/disk utilities.... onglet raid...


----------



## mad'doc (21 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> application/utilities/disk utilities.... onglet raid...


Merci !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Voilà pourquoi tu es un vétéran...


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, ben si c'est pour ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas, ce raid est une belle demo des possibilités de firewire, mais faut voir à l'usage si c'est vraiment efficace et fiable.
perso, j'ai essayé de mettre deux disques d'imac 4go en raid via un bridge miglia, et le debit etait impressionant.
ça faisait un petit 8 go bien plus rapide qu'un ice 7200 tr


----------



## mad'doc (22 Octobre 2003)

Question: Si l'un des disque venait à tomber en panne, que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2003)

c'est mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




le raid 0 favorise la vitesse, pas la securité des data


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est mort !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi vous ne faites pas un RAID 5 ? Débit accéléré + mirroring ...


----------



## mad'doc (22 Octobre 2003)

Comment tu fais ça ?
Et ça peut marcher en SCSI ?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fais ça ?
> Et ça peut marcher en SCSI ?



Oui j'en ai utilisé pas mal chez HP ... Il te faut un boitier adapté, peut-être du coté de l'occase ... Pour les softs par contre je ne sais pas trop sur Mac OS classic. Une petite recherche sur google aidera peut-être.


----------



## ficelle (22 Octobre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Oui j'en ai utilisé pas mal chez HP ... Il te faut un boitier adapté, peut-être du coté de l'occase ... Pour les softs par contre je ne sais pas trop sur Mac OS classic. Une petite recherche sur google aidera peut-être.



calme ta joie melaure, on s'égare !


----------



## mad'doc (22 Octobre 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Oui j'en ai utilisé pas mal chez HP ... Il te faut un boitier adapté, peut-être du coté de l'occase ... Pour les softs par contre je ne sais pas trop sur Mac OS classic. Une petite recherche sur google aidera peut-être.


Ce n'est pas que pour Classic, mais aussi pour OS X. Par contre, comme ce n'est pas pour moi (le SCSI) je ne peux pas faire de test, ni savoir si c'est possible de faire un disque RAID avec des DD SCSI.

Mais effectivement, on s'écarte du sujet d'origine. Désolé


----------



## mad'doc (24 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Voilà:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je viens d'appeler Conrad: ces convertisseurs ne seront pas disponibles avant mi-novembre.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler Conrad: ces convertisseurs ne seront pas disponibles avant mi-novembre.


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai recontacté Conrad pour ce produit: _"le produit est totalement épuisé, nous n'en aurons plus..."_ (dixit le service commercial Conrad)


----------

